# Huge favor to ask from those who have researched good pup foods....



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok. I have asked countless questions on this forum, read countless websites and I could go insane with what to do with my dog's food.

Long story, but I am strongly considering changing, but I'm frozen with indecision and confusion. :shocked: I guess I'm easily confused, but I'll read a thread, see a few food suggestions, read another thread, forget which ones they said, etc.

*I would truly and really appreciate* it if someone who has researched this could simply make a list of 5-10 large breed puppy *and/or* adult foods that are _appropriate for a six month old in terms of protein, calcium and phosphorus percentages._


Thank you in advance!!!!! (PS - So far, no signs of allergy issues)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anything with "Large Breed Puppy" in the name. 

Kirkland Signature Chicken/Rice
4Health Chicken/Rice
Wellness Super5Mix Chicken/Rice 
Solid Gold Wolf Cub


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Native Level 2. Native should be easy to find in Iowa.
Fromm Puppy Gold, not Large Breed Puppy Gold


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

Neither Precise, Annamaet, Dr. Tim's or Verus are available in Iowa so I did not put them up.

You can add Pro Plan Selects Turkey & Barley Puppy to the list, really easy to find.


----------



## argo daisynina dvora (Oct 22, 2011)

Honest kitchen, raw real food


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd like this post to run a little while, and then I want to print it all out, make a nice condensed list and go from there.

Thank you for all your feedback so far.

Raw is something I'll consider in time. Not now, however.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Here are some grain free options:
Acana Wild Prairie
Acana Pacifica
Blue Buffalo Wilderness (any flavor)
Petcurean NOW! (any flavor, adult or puppy)
Orijen (adult or large puppy, any flavor)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Emoore said:


> Anything with "Large Breed Puppy" in the name.
> 
> Kirkland Signature Chicken/Rice
> 4Health Chicken/Rice
> ...


This would be my list if you are on a budget, you can't go wrong here.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm going to switch to one of the above, leaning towards the WellnessSuper5Mix.


----------

